# [ANDROID] [EARLY BETA] Arena Commander



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2016)

*Arena Commander *is a wave survival game, in which you pilot a ship of your choosing and survive multiple waves of increasingly tough and varied enemies.. Earn credits and further upgrade your ship with new weapons and abilities 

*How to Play:
*- Use the left stick to control your ship's movement
- Use the right stick to control your ship's turret rotation and firing
- Tap on the Special attack button to use your Ship's special ability (Must upgrade first)
- Earn as much credits as possible while surviving multiple waves
*For testing purposes, the first install gives you about 600 credits to buy and experiement stuff

*Screenshots*
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/ArenaCommander/Screenshots/newScreen.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/ArenaCommander/Screenshots/2016-01-15%2018.51.22.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/ArenaCommander/Screenshots/2016-01-15%2018.52.01.png

*DEV NOTE:
*Game is in early beta, with a lot of work left in Sound as well as General UI Formatting.. The tutorial Gamemode is disabled by default, and certain upgrades are disabled.. Perhaps, in the next beta, I will provide more variations of weapons and upgrades.

The point of this thread is for people to beta test and give feedbacks, particularly on the areas where it can improve..

Thanks in advance for taking part in this beta.. Really appreciate it


*0.34*


Spoiler



I have given 1000 credits initially, buy all the upgrades and test them out. In this version, ive removed the special weapon button and combined it with the  right stick.. To use the special weapon, double tap the right stick.. Tell me if it  "feels better" than the older special button..
Im getting a lot of framerate drops after wave 5, please report if the same thing happens with you..
Lastly, when you reach Wave 10 , you are gonna have a bossfight.. For this beta, Ive removed the cooldown from the special weapon, so spam it and get to wave 10 (in the final build, you wont be able to spam the special weapon, i.e. double tap right stick)
Also added a loading screen (Thx Nevil for pointing that out)



LINKS 
0.34
Dropbox - 40



Spoiler



*OLDER
0.33
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/ArenaCommander/Beta Android 0.33/build33.apk
*Beta 0.31
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/ArenaCommander/Beta Android 0.31/build31.apk
BETA 0.30 *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/ArenaCommander/Beta Android 0.30/build30.apk


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 16, 2016)

I would love to beta test but you forgot to include the link mate!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I would love to beta test but you forgot to include the link mate!!



updated


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 18, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> updated


So, Finally the game is out..
All the best


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2016)

not out,need feedbacks before releasing on play store


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 24, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> not out,need feedbacks before releasing on play store


Played.. Its a great game will  there be any kink of achievements? Also the  menu that pop out when defeated  looks basic,make it up..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 24, 2016)

yep, im going to add leaderboards using google play integration..
You'll be able to  compare scores and stats with your friends
The end menu is still in the works XD.. thanks for trying it out man.. appreciate it


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 31, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> yep, im going to add leaderboards using google play integration..
> You'll be able to  compare scores and stats with your friends
> The end menu is still in the works XD.. thanks for trying it out man.. appreciate it


Great! BUt thee games hangs for 10s or when selection new game..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Great! BUt thee games hangs for 10s or when selection new game..



yup, thats where the loading screen is going to be placed, right now need some custom artwork, so it may have placeholder image in the next iteration..

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Great! BUt thee games hangs for 10s or when selection new game..



yup, thats where the loading screen is going to be placed, right now need some custom artwork, so it may have placeholder image in the next iteration..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 1, 2016)

Spoiler






Nerevarine said:


> yup, thats where the loading screen is going to be placed, right now need some custom artwork, so it may have placeholder image in the next iteration..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





quote me when next beta releases


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

Finally downloading this, will update some feedback soon


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally downloading this, will update some feedback soon



he still hasn't updated it i think


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 6, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> he still hasn't updated it i think


Its the latest !i think he will release the next one after a week or so!


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Its the latest !i think he will release the next one after a week or so!



I know that, i replied to [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] who thinks that he is downloading new but it isn't.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I know that, i replied to [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] who thinks that he is downloading new but it isn't.


Oh dear.  There's a version newer than 0.33? Link if possible?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2016)

No, I havent launched anything over 0.33 yet, the next version will have  major changes, so will take a bit more time

Im also looking forward to include a 1v1 multiplayer mode with internet matchmaking/Lobby, feedbacks ? I do know of a way to do this, but that requires buying/renting some premium server, looking for a free alternative to it..

Lastly, Im looking for a person who is skilled in Adobe Illustrator and is willing to make custom Sprites for me


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> No, I havent launched anything over 0.33 yet, the next version will have  major changes, so will take a bit more time
> 
> Im also looking forward to include a 1v1 multiplayer mode with internet matchmaking/Lobby, feedbacks ? I do know of a way to do this, but that requires buying/renting some premium server, looking for a free alternative to it..
> 
> Lastly, Im looking for a person who is skilled in Adobe Illustrator and is willing to make custom Sprites for me


First why don't we try Local 1v1?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2016)

Newest 0.34 beta out, First uninstall the older version before installing..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 7, 2016)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] New version is out !  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] Downloading 
Thanks for mentioning me


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2016)

I have given 1000 credits initially, buy all the upgrades and test them out. In this version, ive removed the special weapon button and combined it with the right stick.. To use the special weapon, double tap the right stick.. Tell me if it "feels better" than the older special button..
Im getting a lot of framerate drops after wave 5, please report if the same thing happens with you..
Lastly, when you reach Wave 10 , you are gonna have a bossfight.. For this beta, Ive removed the cooldown from the special weapon, so spam it and get to wave 10 (in the final build, you wont be able to spam the special weapon, i.e. double tap right stick)
Also added a loading screen (Thx Nevil for pointing that out)


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> I have given 1000 credits initially, buy all the upgrades and test them out. In this version, ive removed the special weapon button and combined it with the right stick.. To use the special weapon, double tap the right stick.. Tell me if it "feels better" than the older special button..
> Im getting a lot of framerate drops after wave 5, please report if the same thing happens with you..
> Lastly, when you reach Wave 10 , you are gonna have a bossfight.. For this beta, Ive removed the cooldown from the special weapon, so spam it and get to wave 10 (in the final build, you wont be able to spam the special weapon, i.e. double tap right stick)
> Also added a loading screen (Thx Nevil for pointing that out)


Nope special wep don't work ..
How can i  double tap?it will reset the Joy stick position

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2016)

try double tapping the right stick ?

it doesnt matter if it resets, just try double tapping it..

Maybe it wasnt a good idea to combine these two buttons..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> try double tapping the right stick ?
> 
> it doesnt matter if it resets, just try double tapping it..
> 
> Maybe it wasnt a good idea to combine these two buttons..


Yep wasn't a good one.The prob is that when double tapping the joystick resets ans i need to go bake and pick it up!
BTW WHERE  is the FPS counter ?
Overall loading time has increased.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2016)

ooh forgot to add FPS counter, yes overall load time has increased, i preloaded all assets before starting scene instead of streaming it, it was causing lag in several low end devices i tested (Adreno 305)

Should I  revert back to older button position ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 8, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> ooh forgot to add FPS counter, yes overall load time has increased, i preloaded all assets before starting scene instead of streaming it, it was causing lag in several low end devices i tested (Adreno 305)
> 
> Should I  revert back to older button position ?


IMO previous pos was good.There isnt any lag tho.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

Just played .34 and awesome.!!  And i feel that emp position is better positioned on that stick.. I'm using it more now and since it's now a double tap to activate, no misstouch!! Also went to wave 10 and the boss fight was well done!! 

Ps: No lag on any wave. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 10, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Just played .34 and awesome.!!  And i feel that emp position is better positioned on that stick.. I'm using it more now and since it's now a double tap to activate, no misstouch!! Also went to wave 10 and the boss fight was well done!!
> 
> Ps: No lag on any wave.
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


Doesn't is reset the pos????


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Doesn't is reset the pos????



Nope.. Im still in the zone.. It works even if you double tap anywhere in right region..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 11, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Nope.. Im still in the zone.. It works even if you double tap anywhere in right region..


I always get out of the region!!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 18, 2016)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] So no updates..?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] So no updates..?



Ive changed it quite a bit, ill forward you the new version via PM, its still buggy as hell and Im getting very little time to work on it because of placements.


----------

